# Disarming America



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

The need to Disarm America

America is the most widely armed civilization on the planet. There are estimates that at least eighty million people are armed. That is a lot of fire power. It would take a big army to round up each and every person who is either armed or has a stockpile of weapons and ammo. An armed society is a society not easily conquered by either an invading army or by that country’s own government. 

Throughout the years there has been an ongoing push to register firearms, to restrict ownership, to limit supplies and to keep the ordinary citizen from having and obtaining modern military firearms. In effect what that boils down to is the government which includes police, Federal Officers and National Guard units can have the good stuff but you and I cannot. The control over honest and law abiding citizens is pushed as far as it can be without fostering outright rebellion among the people.

In the days of the forming and introduction of the US Constitution just about every male was armed with a squirrel rifle or a modern firearm of the era. Accompanying each rifle the ensemble included that each person had a shot bag and a powder horn. There were prevailing extenuating reasons for that, marauding Indians was one, attacks from brigands was another and there was the threat of a wild animal attack for another. 

The average man needed to hunt for meat and he used not only the meat but the hide as well to make his clothing. He cast his own balls of lead, and he was further equipped with a good hunting knife. If in that day and time anyone would have suggested the average person be disarmed, he would have rebelled. The decree that came down from King George to disarm the populace by the British army was the final straw to the Colonists and they began a war with the most powerful nation on earth. The results of that war are of course history.

There are factions in the US that want to disarm America. They want to do it because an armed society is very difficult to dominate or to subjugate. It is all about controlling you. Before World War Two began and just after Hitler was elected to the position of Chancellor of Germany, inflation was so bad that a wheel barrow full of Marks was necessary to buy a few eggs and a loaf of bread. No one knew how to control it or to stop the plunge of the currency. Hitler said, “I know how to do it.” In disbelief the people said, “Show us.” He went to a store and was accompanied by a soldier who had a battle rifle with him. Hitler said to the soldier, “You stand here, and you watch that man, if he charges more than ten Marks for those eggs and that bread shoot him dead.” He was referring of course to the shop owner. It worked and would have worked for me if I owned the store. Shortly after the NAZIs came into full power one of the first edicts they instituted was total gun control over the populance.

That is what is in store for Americans if they are ever lulled into giving up their arms. There are those out there who want to enslave you. There are those of the population who don’t care. They are those who are making money, have a few beers in the ‘fridge, a tank full of gas regardless of how much it costs to fill and will watch the next super bowl without a care. They wear their “Golden Chains” loosely and don’t have a clue that they are already enslaved. They have lost Patriotism for their country, the thought of pride in America is a corny and old fashioned saying and when the anti-America faction takes away another liberty from everyone, they don’t care and they vote those who would enslave you a little bit more into office term after term without caring what they are doing to them as long as the TV still works, and there is another beer and ……….

Caseyboy


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

All I can say is "AMEN"


----------



## BATMAN (Nov 27, 2010)

You make excellent points in your post and for the life of me I can't understand why so few people pay attention to history. Corrupt politicians and governments have been around since the beginning of time, and they all have the same thing in common. Taking control of the populace and replacing freedom and independence with government regulations and food stamps. 

Whether they are doing it with armed soldiers like Hitler, or executive orders like our muslim president. The two biggest threats this country is facing is political correctness and liberalism. Current estimates put the amount of people on some sort of government assistance at around 47% while the other 53% of us are paying for it. It won't be too much longer and we will become just like Greece. 

Apathy is a huge concern just like you mention in your post. I try to inform the clueless whenever I can, but it is very frustrating... Stupid is as stupid does, and someday... all those stupid people won't be able to call someone to pick up the pieces for them or give them a bigger hand out..


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Really, Washington DC needs to be purged. Is there enough people left that even care?


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

BATMAN said:


> You make excellent points in your post and for the life of me I can't understand why so few people pay attention to history. Corrupt politicians and governments have been around since the beginning of time, and they all have the same thing in common. Taking control of the populace and replacing freedom and independence with government regulations and food stamps.
> 
> Whether they are doing it with armed soldiers like Hitler, or executive orders like our muslim president. The two biggest threats this country is facing is political correctness and liberalism. Current estimates put the amount of people on some sort of government assistance at around 47% while the other 53% of us are paying for it. It won't be too much longer and we will become just like Greece.
> 
> Apathy is a huge concern just like you mention in your post. I try to inform the clueless whenever I can, but it is very frustrating... Stupid is as stupid does, and someday... all those stupid people won't be able to call someone to pick up the pieces for them or give them a bigger hand out..


I am curious as to what sort of government assistance you are referring to. Is unemployment the kind of assistance you mean?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

:congrat: Exellent points, as usual Casey! Thanks! 

I hope it's not too late and that we aren't already lulled beyond the point of no return.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Excellent post... "You can have my gun when you pry it from my cold dead fingers".


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

OHprepper said:


> I am curious as to what sort of government assistance you are referring to. Is unemployment the kind of assistance you mean?


No, entitlement programs, welfare, food stamps. Unemployment people fall under the working people category. They have to be workers to be able to draw the unemployment. But, this two year deal of unemployment also gets people used to "Mailbox Money" and is not doing any good.


----------



## tccuba (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Casey, my name is Todd new to this organization, my wife thinks I'm nuts due to taking this preparedness seriously. I've doing this my whole life, I guess when the crap goes to the crapper their will be hoards of hoarders fighting to get what ever resources they can.


----------



## tccuba (Feb 21, 2012)

Cont. so I want to sit back an watch the anarchy unfold it's self, for me preparing now only helps with a solution waiting to the end, will cause you to be part of the problem in our society takes for granted not part of the solution.

Todd


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Casey, pretty much on the money. It is about control.


----------



## BATMAN (Nov 27, 2010)

OHprepper said:


> I am curious as to what sort of government assistance you are referring to. Is unemployment the kind of assistance you mean?


I was actually referring to the usual type of government assistance, welfare, food stamps, government subsidized housing, utilities, child birth, and on and on and on.

You do bring up a good question regarding unemployment benefits. The only way that you should be able to get unemployment benefits is if you had a job that you lost thru no fault of your own. That would not really be the same thing as government assistance/welfare in my opinion. Although, I do think that 99 weeks is a little too long to be able to draw unemployment in my opinion.

Unemployment insurance is meant to be a stop gap emergency type of fund to allow someone who has lost a job time to secure other employment while still making something to help pay the bills. Granted, losing your job thru no fault of your own is very traumatic and unsettling, but as Newt Gingrich recently stated during a debate, 99 weeks is an AA degree.

The best thing for anyone who has lost a job is to find another one as quickly as they possibly can and stretching out unemployment longer and longer only exaccerbates the real problem... Thoughts anyone?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone who thinks American can not be dissarmed needs to go review New Orleans and Katrina.

Cold dead fingers takes on a completely different meaning at 2am with a dozen swat members holding high capacity semi auto rifles at your head.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Anyone who thinks American can not be dissarmed needs to go review New Orleans and Katrina.
> 
> Cold dead fingers takes on a completely different meaning at 2am with a dozen swat members holding high capacity semi auto rifles at your head.


If nothing else it makes "cold dead fingers" a real possibility! Know when to say when.... when folks have guns to your head its too late to do anything about it.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

The government would love to own us body and soul. Mine is not for sale. The latest entitlement they are considering is reimbursing us for the overpriced gasoline. Why not just tell the oil suppliers to knock it off. This country cannot afford another "free money program". It usually cost me $30 to fill up my car, this weekend I paid $50 Walmart prices with their gas card discount and did not completely fill the tank.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

BATMAN said:


> I was actually referring to the usual type of government assistance, welfare, food stamps, government subsidized housing, utilities, child birth, and on and on and on.
> 
> You do bring up a good question regarding unemployment benefits. The only way that you should be able to get unemployment benefits is if you had a job that you lost thru no fault of your own. That would not really be the same thing as government assistance/welfare in my opinion. Although, I do think that 99 weeks is a little too long to be able to draw unemployment in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Well, the reason I brought it up is because I was kinda looking for an outside opinion. I was in the army for about 7 years, and after a couple times in Afghanistan my family urged me to get out. At their request I did, however I live in one of the poorest counties in a state with high unemployment. I am going to school on the g.i. Bill but need unemployment to pay my bills. As a proud person it's hard to suck it up and stay in school, when I know others are paying my rent. My family tells me not to worry, finish school, that I deserve it. But I get bored when I am not working. I feel guilty taking the money, but I can't get a job and still go to school here.... See what I am getting at? I should have never gotten out, even though the risks were high.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hang in there, OHPrepper. Your family is right. Finish school and the job you'll be able to get after that will allow you to pay back, as a taxpayer, for the help you received while in school. Yes, you feel like a rat, but don't. Thank you for your service and your tours in Afghanistan. You were brave to go, and it also took courage to leave the army and move on. 

It's a shame that you would lose your unemployment if you got a part-time job to help out. I have a daughter who is on unemployment and the only jobs she's been able to find are part-time and her monthly pay would be less than what she's getting on unemployment. She's pacing the floor without a job and considering doing volunteer work while she looks for a "real job".


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

gypsysue,

I'll take your word for it in terms of my book. It's called Avalon. It takes place in the current time frame and after terrorists detonate two nuclear satchel bombs China, Russia and the US go at it in a nuclear war. A handfull of people have a retreat up in a valley at the base of Mount Shasta in Northern California. They all go there and weather out the terrible confrontations, lack of food, plague and utter lawlessness in safety and with all that they need to survive. My book can be purchased on Amazon if you go to: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-keywords=Avalon+by+L+Michael+Rusin&x=12&y=24 or at createSpace.com at: https://www.createspace.com/3476769

Caseyboy


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you, Caseyboy. I've actually heard of your book, and have it on my list to check into! Now I have all the more reason to do so! If it's written like your writing style here on the forum then I know it's going to be a great read.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

As most of you know whatever is coming can only be imagined as to what it will ultimately be. My crystal ball stopped working a very long time ago. I am a student of history and I can only read about what happened in other civilizations when they began to erode and then break apart. Some disintegrated totally while others melted away slowly. The most enduring was the ancient Egyptians which lasted for around 10,000 years. Rome not quite 800 years and others more or less lasted for a few hundreds years. If I was a betting man I would bet the US will go through a myriad of terrible and traumatic events before it will fall into a state of disrepair and will function as an agrarian 19th century state for a very long time. I think the government will endure but at a lesser extent than what it is today. People will need to group up together to survive.

I believe lawlessness will be a fundamental existance and if the people don't band together they will be subjected to the Feudal Gangs that will form everywhere under their own individual rules. The existing government won't make much of an effort to intervene because of the expense and effort it would entail to wipe them out. If it doesn't affect them they won't bother with it. Once the US reaches this level of an existence it will remain that way for probably about fifty years. Slowly it will rise up out of the destruction but the US will never be a Super Power again more or less along the same path as the British Empire was reduced to.

Slavery will become a way of life again. There will be little regard for anyone's rights which will be overshadowed by the rights of the warrior and his method of ruling. Much of which is in place currently will go by the wayside and will remain hidden and out of sight as long as the warrior will rule the new land and the new way of doing things. Automobiles and such conveniences will be replaced by cheaper operating transportation. Parts will no longer be manufactured in this post world where individual freedoms once reigned, some will still have the use of computers but they will be very few. Electricity will be rationed out to only a few. The wholesale distribution of food and medicines will nearly cease to exist. People will grow their own and for their own consumption or for barter. They will also make their own medecines. They will also fight to the death to protect these things from those who would take it from the by force.

I hope I'm wrong, but history tells us that's the way things happen. Look at all the social changes that have occured in the US and what happened as they were being implemented. Americans were forced at the point of National Guard bayonets to accept blacks in white schools. I remember the Civil Rights Marches and the police dogs, firehoses and beatings that happened. I also remember some of the murders that occured. I also remember the Vietnam War protests against the Draft. All we have to do is look back and make an educated guess as to what will happen if..... When you're talking about a way of life for a huge segment of society changing and becoming a certain way, there will be violence and bloodshed. Remember this, very few of us accepts change readily and the sad truth is the only thing that is constant is change itself!

Caseyboy


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Anyone who thinks American can not be dissarmed needs to go review New Orleans and Katrina.
> 
> Cold dead fingers takes on a completely different meaning at 2am with a dozen swat members holding high capacity semi auto rifles at your head.


The very reason why I am against, on principle, registering guns...if the Feds know you got 'em, they know where to go to confiscate 'em. 

As Rush is fond of saying, "Don't doubt me on this."


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

OHprepper said:


> Well, the reason I brought it up is because I was kinda looking for an outside opinion. I was in the army for about 7 years, and after a couple times in Afghanistan my family urged me to get out. At their request I did, however I live in one of the poorest counties in a state with high unemployment. I am going to school on the g.i. Bill but need unemployment to pay my bills. As a proud person it's hard to suck it up and stay in school, when I know others are paying my rent. My family tells me not to worry, finish school, that I deserve it. But I get bored when I am not working. I feel guilty taking the money, but I can't get a job and still go to school here.... See what I am getting at? I should have never gotten out, even though the risks were high.


Don't sweat the small stuff, folks like you that are attempting to further their education to better themselves are OK in my book. So what if you are getting assistance from our illustrious Guberment, you are IMO the type of person that the system was designed to help.

You will not hear a peep from me about "our tax money" going to help you. You have nothing in the world to be ashamed of, keep that head high, get that degree, land the job you really want and become a productive part of our society and you should never have to feel bad or apologize to anyone.

Like Sue said you can repay it with your own taxes when you land that job.

From one Vet to another, thank you for your service and I am extreemly happy that you came home in one piece from the "sand box". *HOOAH!!* :congrat:


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

New rules to owning firearms.......by me......never place new fireams, or new ammo, among your old weapons because we never know if the have tracer in them that will help the power to be track down your stach.

Keep only around two register weapons in the open, at home, and the rest divided in at least three groups and away from home.........if you have more than two register guns and the law asked you about the rest of them then tell them that you sold them at the gun show a couple of years agol.

:beercheer: and good luck.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Casey,

Continue going to school. I took advantage of a short break employment and felt not one bit of guilt, seeing as how I put tens of thousands of dollars into the system for DECADES. I'm back to work, albeit not full time permanent employment, but still easily paying more taxes then I ever received.

WRT societal breakdown, read about the bosnia experience. It was eye opening to me!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OHprepper said:


> Well, the reason I brought it up is because I was kinda looking for an outside opinion. I was in the army for about 7 years, and after a couple times in Afghanistan my family urged me to get out. At their request I did, however I live in one of the poorest counties in a state with high unemployment. I am going to school on the g.i. Bill but need unemployment to pay my bills. As a proud person it's hard to suck it up and stay in school, when I know others are paying my rent. My family tells me not to worry, finish school, that I deserve it. But I get bored when I am not working. I feel guilty taking the money, but I can't get a job and still go to school here.... See what I am getting at? I should have never gotten out, even though the risks were high.


IMHO one of the best jobs for college students is *3rd shift security guard*, the pay is crap as are the benefits as is the work iteself, but you have relative autonomy and it's like getting *paid to study*! They're always looking for people with LE or military experience. When I worked security I did my homework and also managed TWO of my own businesses with PLENTY of time left over.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> IMHO one of the best jobs for college students is 3rd shift security guard, the pay is crap as are the benefits as is the work iteself, but you have relative autonomy and it's like getting paid to study! They're always looking for people with LE or military experience. When I worked security I did my homework and also managed TWO of my own businesses with PLENTY of time left over.


Well, the problem is that I am not a traditional college student. I have bills to pay since I am a little older. The unemployment just pays better than any job would even come close to. When I got out of the army and got on unemployment it dropped my income by 2/3's. If I take a security job it will drop it even more. Right now there is just no way to do it and stay in school. I can either stay on unemployment and go to school, or stop and get a job. As a side note I recently put in an application for a cement job in Williston ND and they would like to hire me. I am just on the fence now as to whether I am going to stay in school or start working again. Time will tell. Much deliberation ahead.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

OHprepper said:


> I am just on the fence now as to whether I am going to stay in school or start working again. Time will tell. Much deliberation ahead.


As long as you are studying something that will translate into a professional job, I'd stay in school and study like you're on steroids.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i appreciate the support guys, i really do. i am not trying to take away from the OP though. Caseyboy, i will have to check out your book. I agree with what you're saying. The writing, as they say, is on the wall. They try harder and harder to take away our rights allowing us to arm ourselves. They tell us that it isn't necessary for Americans to have to own personal firearms anymore, because we dont have to hunt for game for subsistance, and we do not have to fight off indians. Well, if they continue running the governm.ent the way they are, we may one day soon have to hunt for our food. We may have to fight our neighbor from taking what we've worked hard for while they sucked the teats of a failing government. This is one American they will never disarm. Every American should be distrustful of their government, it's what we came from, and it's the only way to keep them honest. They havent been for a long long time


----------

